# Problem mit AOE 3 und The war chiefs - installation



## move360 (17. Juli 2009)

hallo, habe ein problem bei der insatllation von War chiefs Add on für AOE3

bei der installation von war chiefs kommt immer folgende meldung "aoe 3 wurde für alle benutzer oder für den aktuellen benutzer nicht installiert"

hab jetzt schon AOE3 ein paar mal installiert und es passiert immer wieder dasselbe beim Installationsversuch von "War chiefs".

hab auch schon die benutzerkontensteuerung ausgeschaltet hilft aber auch nichts!

Betriebssystem ist Vista 32bit

hatte von euch vll. jemand dasselbe problem bzw. kann mir weiterhelfen?

danke
lg, jürgen


----------



## Solon25 (18. Juli 2009)

Google war mein Hilfreicher Freund  Kopiert aus der Amazon Rezession:



> Die Lösung für ds Problem fand ich in einem Forum. Diese ist so einfach, dass man sich an den Kopf langen muss, das die MS Programmierer zu doof sind das in die Installation zu programmieren!
> 
> LÖSUNG (zitat aus einem anderen Forum):
> 
> ...


----------

